
Dunkin’s average ticket nearly doubles when customers add Beyond Meat sandwich - hhs
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/dunkins-average-ticket-nearly-doubles-when-customers-add-beyond-meat-sandwich-2020-02-07?mod=home-page
======
dangus
Of course the average ticket is higher, that person is buying a larger
sandwich.

Let’s say 50% of Dunkin’ customers don’t buy food at all, just coffee. If your
group in question becomes “people who buy a beyond meat sandwich” of course
the ticket price goes higher.

The same thing would happened if you limited the results to “people who bought
a bacon, egg, and cheese bagel sandwich.” That sandwich and a coffee is gonna
run you about $9.

There are also smaller, cheaper food items that cannot be made in beyond meat
versions (donuts and hash browns, for example).

